# First Bull 11/09/2012



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I got to the place around 3:30 or so and fished till 8 pm Started out pretty nasty. It was nothing but stingrays. So I decided to catch fresh bait. About 15 minutes later she sang. Pull her and measured 35 1/2. Let go to fight another day.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice red! That's a great first catch. They are fun as hell to catch.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

congrats on the fish just some advice when u catch and reliese any fish its not great to lay them in the sand sure the fish was fine as reds are tough and trust me i have done it and worse with the first big red i caught back when the statewide bann was in effect in the 80s so i understand wanting a pic just letting u know for future refrences


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

If he doesn't lay the fish on the the sand how do you suppose he takes a picture of the fish?? Or even get the hook out?? I would love to see you get a hook out of a bull red raging in the water at night time!


----------

